# G&S Kennels!!!



## jimmy ballard jr (Aug 17, 2012)

What is the deal with this guy?? I personally do not know the Preacher, but it seems to be some funny things happening out of this one particular kennel!!! Its like he trades dogs even though he has a good kennel base!!! He recently had a Fc in Coke which he put up as stud for the future as his Kennel along with Slab!!! Well he sold coke within the next month and a half, then there is another kennel ran by Scott Wilson that has the Cocoa Bear Bloodline inwhich Preacher Raves about!!!! Evrydog Preacher tends to sale is not Black and Tan!!! So is Scott Wilson the man behind the Muse!!!! Is He theGuy one should talk to?????


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 17, 2012)

Call and talk to them. I am sure they will be more than happy to straighten up your mess.


----------



## Cottontail (Aug 17, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> Call and talk to them. I am sure they will be more than happy to straighten up your mess.



Exactly Jimmy your on the right track.


----------



## rcf1968 (Aug 17, 2012)

Jimmy do u have some dogs from either of these kennels?


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Aug 17, 2012)

Me no, but some buddies do!!! when i first started looking for a good line control dog i noticed the site!!! Never bought a dog!!! But i have hunted over them, If he sales his culls i can truelly understand that, but every dog is not a perfect dog, my buddies who have bought some dogs from him are now trying to get rid of em!!! True enough they kill rabbits over them, but it just isnt right!!! I cant put my fingers on it, but it isnt right!!! I was just wandering if anybody knew more than me about his methods?????

I have spoke to him on the phone, on the phone he is just as humble a guy you will ever meet, but his dealings are sketchy!!!! Or maybe people i know dont know what to look fir in a dog, people i dont know have complained, i just want to know whats going on??? lol


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sounds like they need to watch the dog run and don't take someones word before they buy.


----------



## rcf1968 (Aug 17, 2012)

I dont own any either but have watched them at trials


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 17, 2012)

jimmy ballard jr said:


> but his dealings are sketchy!!!!


^^^ Probably not this ^^^


jimmy ballard jr said:


> Or maybe people i know dont know what to look fir in a dog


^^^ This ^^^


----------



## Cottontail (Aug 17, 2012)

Jimmy i hate to break the news but he is just a high class dog trader. HE will have 20 dogs today for sale none next week and 15 the week after. He can become a smart butt real fast call about a dog and start asking questions and you will find out first hand.


----------



## TRKbeagles (Aug 17, 2012)

Preacher tends to run a little slower dog. I personally wouldn't buy a dog from him. He all about business and money. I haven't seen any of his culls that amount to anything. Scott on the other hand runs a little quicker dog now than he use to. If Scott culls one out it's probably front endy or a little slower than what he likes. I've got a couple of dogs that have Coccoa Bear blood in them, but they come out of Bullocks Creek Kennel and D&W's Kennel, not Scott's. Mike Reynolds out of Tennessee was the one who owned and finished Cocoa Bear. Unless its a puppy I would never buy a dog without seeing it run first.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 17, 2012)

Cottontail said:


> Jimmy i hate to break the news but he is just a high class dog trader. HE will have 20 dogs today for sale none next week and 15 the week after. He can become a smart butt real fast call about a dog and start asking questions and you will find out first hand.



The onus is still on the buyer. Go watch the hound run before you buy it. Try and get it on trial if you are still not sure. If you watch it run in his pen, on those worn out paths, there is still no guarantee it will perform to your liking, in the wild. If you are not happy with your purchase, you should not be happy with your thought process.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 17, 2012)

jimmy ballard jr said:


> True enough they kill rabbits over them, but it just isnt right!!!



How much did they pay for the hounds they were killing rabbits over? What isn't right?


----------



## Cottontail (Aug 17, 2012)

Glenn as many questions as jimmy ask he should be able to buy a number 1 rabbit dog just off the name beagle !!!!! I'm J/K jimmy but if you run fast dogs there no way you can like the G&S style hounds he likes a 4 speed from 1 to 10. I watched his best dog run and it covers 50 yards per hour inside a rabbit pen.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 17, 2012)

Cottontail said:


> I watched his best dog run and it covers 50 yards per hour inside a rabbit pen.



And he doesn't hide this! He has videos of his Field Champions on his website. If I bought hounds from him, and wasn't pleased with them, it's my fault!


----------



## rcf1968 (Aug 17, 2012)

Cotton tail i see you have and talked to the preacher!


----------



## Cottontail (Aug 17, 2012)

Nope never talked to him but i have a good friend that has and he already posted here that he wouldnt buy a dog from him. That's good enough for me.


----------



## rabbithunterchris (Aug 18, 2012)

Scott Wilson is a all in all good guy Iv got 5 dogs in my kennel right now that came out of the cocoa star blood of his and I would put them up to any dog in the south he has nothing to do with what G&S has going on. You can trust me on this one I know slab Town is out of scotts stock but u can believe he had to pay for it and pay big. Like was said up above Scott runs a faster dog now and if he has got a dog for sale it just ain't going good with the pack he has got a 20ac running pen at his house so u are more then welcome to see what ever dog u would like run. I do have 5 dogs out of his blood but I raised 4 from pups all I'm saying is u get what u pay for when it comes to Scott there is no reason u shouldn't bc if u can see it run and don't like it well don't bye it.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Aug 18, 2012)

Me personally have never purchased one, i wouldnt i like fast dogs!!! Now i did entertain the thought before i got back into Beagling!!! I love puppies, very rarely do i buy a running dog!!! The guy that i know has Spent in the past atleast 4000 dolloars with this guy!!!!! But he likes that style of dog!! I noticed on the website that none of the dogs were matching Slabs conformation or paps when he was alive!!!


----------



## rabbithunterchris (Aug 18, 2012)

Yea the bottom line is G&S is not where u want to get a dog from no matter what


----------



## TRKbeagles (Aug 18, 2012)

rabbithunterchris said:


> Yea the bottom line is G&S is not where u want to get a dog from no matter what



Now where gettin some where. Wouldn't take one if he wanted to give it to me much less buy one.


----------



## Elmerfudd4 (Aug 18, 2012)

adam blackwell said:


> Now where gettin some where. Wouldn't take one if he wanted to give it to me much less buy one.



x2 on this!  Definitely not a reasonably priced hound or the best running style for me.  He takes pride in his hounds as I do, but his pride cost a lot more per dog than mine.  Favorite quote from a buddy that rode over to check out some hounds, "You looking or buying? My time is valuable so if your not buying, I have to go!" Definitely confirmed that he's a dog trader!


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 18, 2012)

Jimmy, I don't have any of these bloodline and I am not a Dog Trader, you have really hurt ole PREACHERS feelings


----------



## brian lancaster (Aug 18, 2012)

If a man tries a dog out and then buys it he shouldnt complain. Is common sense all but gone in this country, good grief,


----------



## slick head hunter (Aug 19, 2012)

I have had two of these dogs off his bloodline [pap] that have not been worth killing. got one now that i will give away to anyone who wants it. like the others have said you could not give me another.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 19, 2012)

I saw ole Slabtown in a youtube video once. My 82 year old mama could run a rabbit faster than him!


----------



## Casey S (Aug 19, 2012)

Yall sure are hard on the guy since some yall dont even know him


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Aug 20, 2012)

Not The Guy But The Dogs he sale as High Dollar Dogs that are Trained Over the Gun(just to be gunshy when you get em home) or the dogs that will jump a rabbit(just to jump up in you lap while waiting on some true rabbit dogs to circle the rabbit) not him as a man but the lies he sale to the public!!!!


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 20, 2012)

Casey S said:


> Yall sure are hard on the guy since some yall dont even know him



I agree. He may have far more satisfied buyers than not. Sadly, in a Google search of his kennel name, this thread will be at the top.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Aug 20, 2012)

I noticed that to!!! well its one of many if you look a lil deeper!!! but like i have said i have no problem with him i just wanted a lil closure because he sure makes it sound to good to be true!!!


----------



## hollfire3 (Aug 22, 2012)

i got two from him they would run in the pen but when you put them in the wild they ran everything but a rabbit that was my first two dogs 750 dollars .i went with a guy with real rabbit dogs and after getting two of his i built a pack Mr Dalton Rivers he has real rabbit dogs g&s has high priced deer and wild life dogs!


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 22, 2012)

hollfire3 said:


> i got two from him they would run in the pen but when you put them in the wild they ran everything but a rabbit that was my first two dogs 750 dollars .



Were you able to break them? Sounds like they were trashy before you bought them. It is a different ballgame outside of the fences. Did you ask him to make it right?

Sorry you got burned on your first two hounds.


----------



## hollfire3 (Sep 6, 2012)

NO gave them away to deer dog men just one of those life lessons i called him but he acted like it wasnt his fault


----------



## donnie mac (Sep 6, 2012)

Just like every dog deal. Better see for your self before you pay.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Sep 6, 2012)

When you buy a hound from a breeder that runs them in pens you better own a shock collar.We have bought a bunch of derby`s and started hounds from trialers and they tell you they never run deer but the reason for that there run in pens and run every thing else and when they smell a deer they run it..First thing we do when we buy a started hound is set them up on deer and everyone we bought needed to be introduced to Mr.E.When we buy we watch them run then take them to a deer.


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm kinda anxious about in the morning cause Corn Bread will be with the big boys ---Blueberry Cobbler, Blueberry Jam and Little Belle in the wild at the club, Don't think he'll go TRASHY but we'll just wait and see !!!!!!  NO foreign Blood in him, Zoey has good Trashless Blood and Jam has Trashless Blood in him also


----------

